
Guido: I've abandoned the "don't use tables for layout" meme... - iamelgringo
http://twitter.com/gvanrossum/status/3454080762
======
tomh-
Not sure what the news value of this is, GVR is a very good programmer, but
not a frontend engineer. This is kinda like a famous CSS expert/designer like
Mark Boulton or Veerle Pieters giving up on SQL because it's so much more pain
than what the MS visual studio wizards can generate for you.

------
xsmasher
Agreed. Why spend four hours creating a CSS layout that _still_ won't match
the height of the two columns when you can create a table in two minutes?

~~~
tomh-
There is a neat trick called "faux columns" which has been around for ages to
help in most cases for equal height columns.

------
rufugee
Here here. While I haven't abandoned it, I do really, really hate CSS for
layout. You get it _just_ right, and then realize it completely sucks in
another browser. As bad as cross-browser javascript used to be before
prototype and jquery.

------
plainspace
css design is beautiful though. in general, if you put a table design next to
a css design, the css design will be more aesthetically pleasing.

